# ADA compliance



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

This is NOT an NEC issue. You need to find out the ADA requirements for your installation. 

From what I found in a about a minute of Googling, switches no higher than 48" and receptacles no lower than 15".


----------



## sierrarider (Oct 6, 2007)

I knew it wasn't an NEC issue. Thanks for your info.


----------

